# Favorite Guitar riffs, Solo's and licks!



## shawn_thomas (Oct 18, 2010)

Post and discuss your favorite guitar licks, riffs and solo's, All Styles and tutorials are welcome!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ok, i would like to mention someone who i think is often overlooked as a really cool guitarist.
dave hlubek from molly hatchet. 

right now i'm working on this song:

[YOUTUBE]R_xW1x9bFO8[/YOUTUBE]

i got the rthym part down, and the chorus. the solo is gonna take a while for me to sort out. 

another one i am working on is 

[YOUTUBE]3skXen5rD6E[/YOUTUBE]

before you say "ughhh!!! king diamond! blechhh!!!!!" just give a listen to the first minute and fifty seconds. there's a really cool little riff that comes in around the 30 second mark that attracted me to learning this song. so far i have it down except for the faster solos later on in the heavy part.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

a couple that I have been digging recently
[video=youtube;vAxzr9BdnkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAxzr9BdnkA[/video]

song starts 0:50 into the video
[video=youtube;ocgO6iSiU3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocgO6iSiU3g[/video]


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

tnx for posting 'Abigail'. haven't heard that in a long time.
time to pull out my 'merciful fate' albums.


----------

